# Thanks for the prompt reply?



## ricardo_jokinen

How would you say in Finnish? 

Thanks for the prompt/quick reply? 

I'll take a shot.

"kiitos nopeasta vastauksesta"

Thanks for the help! 

Kiitoksia! 


​sea


----------



## dinji

Your shot is good Finnish. To my ear it floats nicer if you add the personal possessiv suffix "YOUR answer: 

"kiitos nopeasta vastauksestasi (sing.)/vastauksestanne (plural)"

Anyway your version is correct as well, and just like English, the meaning changes a bit.


----------



## ricardo_jokinen

Okay! 

Paljon kiitoksia avustasi!


----------

